# Vandy Vapes Squonker



## Soprono (10/9/17)

Some guys might find this interesting, I dont have any details of as yet but it will be able to take a 18650 and 20700.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Scoob (10/9/17)

This is a cool looking sqounker! I'm definitely going to try get my hands on one. I miss the sqounk life sometimes.


----------



## Tai (10/9/17)

Lets hope its got proppa internals - we want silver contacts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (10/9/17)

I don't really see the point in getting squonkers like these since there is so much mech box squonkers out that look to similar.
Might as well get the revised RAM V2 squonker and then start saving up for regulated squonkers to add to the collection..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (10/9/17)

Looks promising although the lack of a screen would indicate that it's yet another unregulated squonker in an increasingly crowded market. Is there something about putting a regulated chip in a squonker that is breathtakingly difficult or expensive to achieve? Kanger did it - and cheaply too - with the Dripbox 2. It completely fuddles my brain that other manufacturers seem loath to do it.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Soprono (10/9/17)

Dont think they loath to do it but rather just go where the current demand is. 

I'll stick with my Mölly but the advantage Vandy has over the others is the price factor they prop will come in far lower than and more inline with the likes of the RAM and such. 

But I do agree would be cool to see small form factor regulated devices, Iv got a BF on order with @kimbo so that will be my first regulated BF. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (10/9/17)

Soprono said:


> Dont think they loath to do it but rather just go where the current demand is.
> 
> I'll stick with my Mölly but the advantage Vandy has over the others is the price factor they prop will come in far lower than and more inline with the likes of the RAM and such.
> 
> ...




Dibs on it if you don't smaak it


----------



## Huffapuff (10/9/17)

RichJB said:


> Looks promising although the lack of a screen would indicate that it's yet another unregulated squonker in an increasingly crowded market. Is there something about putting a regulated chip in a squonker that is breathtakingly difficult or expensive to achieve? Kanger did it - and cheaply too - with the Dripbox 2. It completely fuddles my brain that other manufacturers seem loath to do it.


The vaping industry runs from one trend to the next. Currently mech squonkers are "it" so that's what everyone is producing. If the trend moves to regulated squonkers then we'll be spoilt for choice.


----------



## RichJB (10/9/17)

Are mech squonkers "it" because consumers prefer them or because sub-R1000 regulated squonkers are almost non-existent? From what I've heard and seen, the VT Inbox is the most popular squonker atm. But... it's R1700. Sub-R1000, your choices are the dated and hard-to-find Kanger Dripbox 2, the Squeeze and the Coppervape. If Eleaf brought out a Squeeze with VW output of 10-60W and a screen, I wonder how many people would buy the unregulated version? I certainly wouldn't have.

What is the advantage of squonking on a mech? There isn't one as far as I can tell. You have to build for your power draw which is a pain, and the battery starts going flat quite quickly, resulting in a successively weaker vape with each pull. I have an unregulated squonker in the Squeeze. Eleaf should not assume from it that I prefer mechs. I'd vastly prefer a regulated squonker. But I'm not paying R1700 for the cheapest one.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (10/9/17)

RichJB said:


> Are mech squonkers "it" because consumers prefer them or because sub-R1000 regulated squonkers are almost non-existent? From what I've heard and seen, the VT Inbox is the most popular squonker atm. But... it's R1700. Sub-R1000, your choices are the dated and hard-to-find Kanger Dripbox 2, the Squeeze and the Coppervape. If Eleaf brought out a Squeeze with VW output of 10-60W and a screen, I wonder how many people would buy the unregulated version? I certainly wouldn't have.
> 
> What is the advantage of squonking on a mech? There isn't one as far as I can tell. You have to build for your power draw which is a pain, and the battery starts going flat quite quickly, resulting in a successively weaker vape with each pull. I have an unregulated squonker in the Squeeze. Eleaf should not assume from it that I prefer mechs. I'd vastly prefer a regulated squonker. But I'm not paying R1700 for the cheapest one.


R1450 at TheEcigStore.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (10/9/17)

RichJB said:


> Are mech squonkers "it" because consumers prefer them or because sub-R1000 regulated squonkers are almost non-existent? From what I've heard and seen, the VT Inbox is the most popular squonker atm. But... it's R1700. Sub-R1000, your choices are the dated and hard-to-find Kanger Dripbox 2, the Squeeze and the Coppervape. If Eleaf brought out a Squeeze with VW output of 10-60W and a screen, I wonder how many people would buy the unregulated version? I certainly wouldn't have.
> 
> What is the advantage of squonking on a mech? There isn't one as far as I can tell. You have to build for your power draw which is a pain, and the battery starts going flat quite quickly, resulting in a successively weaker vape with each pull. I have an unregulated squonker in the Squeeze. Eleaf should not assume from it that I prefer mechs. I'd vastly prefer a regulated squonker. But I'm not paying R1700 for the cheapest one.


Yeah, there's definitely a shortage of affordable regulated squonkers. A gap in the market maybe? 

Just about any dual battery mod could be converted to a squonker - how Lost Vape did with the Therion for example. It's just that currently there are predominantly DNA squonkers which are a bit pricey.


----------



## Raindance (10/9/17)

RichJB said:


> Looks promising although the lack of a screen would indicate that it's yet another unregulated squonker in an increasingly crowded market. Is there something about putting a regulated chip in a squonker that is breathtakingly difficult or expensive to achieve? Kanger did it - and cheaply too - with the Dripbox 2. It completely fuddles my brain that other manufacturers seem loath to do it.



Profit margins on mech's are insane and as long as there is demand, there will be supply. If we look at mech's in general, some of these units which consist of little more than a pipe and a few threaded pieces and maybe a magnet or two are priced right alongside some of the most advanced regulated units made from the same materials. But these are at least made out of metal and to some extent possibly justifiable considering batch sizes and exclusivity. 

Then there are plastic boxes like these. And there are many of them. Basically its manufactured the same way, and from the same material, as the packaging used by Ijoy and the like, to pack and ship their steel and glass products. So, the question is, what exactly would i be paying for?

Let me not get into the perceived value of 3D printed stuff...

In any case, this is a good looking plastic box but without a proper chip I would regard the humble Pico Squeeze as far superior.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (10/9/17)

This is the part I don't get. You can buy a very decently made dual cell 200W regulated mod (Smoant Battlestar, Charon, Joyetech Primo, etc) for well under a grand. The worst, cheapest, plastic 3D mech squonker is over a grand. What justifies the cost? Adding a $1 bottle into the kit?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (10/9/17)

RichJB said:


> This is the part I don't get. You can buy a very decently made dual cell 200W regulated mod (Smoant Battlestar, Charon, Joyetech Primo, etc) for well under a grand. The worst, cheapest, plastic 3D mech squonker is over a grand. What justifies the cost? Adding a $1 bottle into the kit?


I'm trying to remain diplomatic and politically correct here but as some wealthy oke once said, there is one born every minute... Hence the supply...

Regards


----------

